# Need help with set up.



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey guys, My basement room that is allmost completed is not a large space but good enoughf to enjoy a nice HT. My problem is I am not sure what Dolby version to use. The space is about 13ft wide by 15long. Before I sheet rock the ceiling I need to figure the things I need to buy and the best bang for the buck.:wave:


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

I assume by "what Dolby version" you really mean "which speaker configuration."

Install more and longer wires than you think you'll need. Running them later will be a pain. 14 gauge or even 12 gauge speaker cables are cheap. Don't get taken in by the boutique brands costing more than a couple of dollars per foot.

Also, don't forget about fire and electrical codes. They place requirements on the type of plastic used to insulate the wires, and that power can't be run in the same conduit with audio signal wires.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

That is what I am talking about, I did some research and I like the Dolby 11z. For the size room I have it seems to fit what I am looking for. What do you think pros-cons,?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Supposedly the new "wide" configuration makes more of a difference in the experience than do rear or height speakers. Different people have different tastes in surround sound, though. I'd suggest getting a receiver that can handle all three configurations (rear, front height and front wide) and do the wiring for them all so you can actually find out for yourself. This may imply using speakers that hang on the wall instead of being in-wall, though, if that's what you were considering. I'm suggesting that just because of the expense, and that exposed speakers, in general, sound better than ones that are recessed.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

I was looking at the Onkyo home theatre recievers TX-SR607. I do have some what a tight budget considering I have to buy all the components and have nothing to start out with.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Onkyo receivers are tough to beat for the price. I do however recommend buying at least the Onkyo 707 as it gives you pre outs and THX certification. The pre outs are very handy as it allows you to add external amplification to any of the channels releasing the receiver of the load caused by running all 5 or more channels at the same time.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks I will check it out, Also I was looking at the Onkyo SKS-HT870 speaker system. I know it is not a popular thing here to buy a package speaker set but the room is not very big and will be better than anything I have now. Any sugestions on other speakers that I can utillize the Dolby 11z set up?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

SVS is tough to beat for the money. The quality of there speaker packages and sub is very good.
You can simply use almost any speaker you want for the height and width channels as they are simply presence channels and wont carry allot of full range audio.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

I was checking out the SVS speakers and the price seems reasonable and Im sure you get your moneys worth for even the basic set. Now need to check out the other Onkyo unit you mentioned.:T


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Well just wanted to say I finally decided on a tv and purchased a Sharp Aquos 52 LED and it sitting in the box killing me not to watch it. Still have not decided on a unit yet, getting close though.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

I am not sure those presence channels will ever catch on and wouldnt pay a premium for the ability if money is tight. They still seems like a gimmick to spur some sales in a market that needs a injection of energy from time to time.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yamaha has been using the presence channels for many many years on their receivers. With Dolby PLIIz this gets a bit more interesting as Dolby has figured out a way to make it seem as though things are falling.


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

the colors said:


> That is what I am talking about, I did some research and I like the Dolby 11z. For the size room I have it seems to fit what I am looking for. What do you think pros-cons,?


I'm a firm believer in a _quality_ 5.1 speaker configuration. If imaging is tight and the speakers/sub can handle a full range of sound, the sound quality and emersion will still beat out a 11.1 configuration with "OK" speakers any day. You can also get a better set of speakers for the same amount of cash if you go the 5.1 route.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Toby Jack said:


> I'm a firm believer in a _quality_ 5.1 speaker configuration. If imaging is tight and the speakers/sub can handle a full range of sound, the sound quality and emersion will still beat out a 11.1 configuration with "OK" speakers any day. You can also get a better set of speakers for the same amount of cash if you go the 5.1 route.


I think I am with you on this one. I am thinking of going with a 5.1 and a quality speaker set up. Seems that you have to go with the trends of whatever new set up that comes out and I did hear some good 5.1s that sound better than 7.1s..... so for the size room 5.1 seems to be the way to go and maybe a little cheaper to. Any thoughts of speaker head unit combo for a comined 1000. bucks?????:spend:


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

the colors said:


> I think I am with you on this one. I am thinking of going with a 5.1 and a quality speaker set up. Seems that you have to go with the trends of whatever new set up that comes out and I did hear some good 5.1s that sound better than 7.1s..... so for the size room 5.1 seems to be the way to go and maybe a little cheaper to. Any thoughts of speaker head unit combo for a comined 1000. bucks?????:spend:


Well now that you mention it, I do!

*Front L&R:* Infinity Primus P252 x 2 ($308)
*Center:* Infinity Primus PC250 ($139)
*Surround L&R:* Infinity Primus P152 x 2 ($184)
*Subwoofer:* Polk PSW10 ($84.06)
*Receiver:* Denon AVR-1610 ($379.99)

That puts you at $1,095.05. These are all Amazon prices by the way. The Denon supports Dolby TrueHD/DTS Master Audio high-res audio codecs which is something you will want. It also has Dolby Pro Logic IIz in case you ever want to expand your 5.1 speaker set. I think this is a golden combination my friend - especially for a grand. Good luck!


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Toby Jack said:


> Well now that you mention it, I do!
> 
> *Front L&R:* Infinity Primus P252 x 2 ($308)
> *Center:* Infinity Primus PC250 ($139)
> ...


That looks like a nice set up and the price for that equipment is not bad but what do you think about the Onkyo TX607 receiver. From the reviews it seems good but its a heat magnet.:T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 607 is a good receiver and it has pre outs giving you the advantage of hooking up external amplification some time down the road if you want.


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

the colors said:


> That looks like a nice set up and the price for that equipment is not bad but what do you think about the Onkyo TX607 receiver. From the reviews it seems good but its a heat magnet.:T


I have never heard anything bad about an Onkyo receiver. However, I have no personal experience with this brand so I don't know if I can help you there.



tonyvdb said:


> The 607 is a good receiver and it has pre outs giving you the advantage of hooking up external amplification some time down the road if you want.


I looked at the 607 and the only pre-outs I saw were for 2 subs & a Zone 2 L/R. The 707 on the other hand has a full set of 7.2 pre-outs. That, however, would bump the price up to $798.72 whereas the 607 only costs $419.92.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry I always get the model numbers mixed up. How about this Onkyo 706 for $429 cant go wrong with that.


----------



## Projector Screen (Feb 19, 2010)

According to me you put rear speakers at more height comparative to front one because it gives u more good sound. For getting amazing sound while you watching an action movie you must be purchased a Yamaha 5.1 channel Dolby home theater.


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

There are many receivers out there that will give you amazing sound. Yamaha is definitely one brand that works.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey guys I need some advice, I just came across a Onkyo TX-SR804 that is 3 years old and well maintained for 250. bucks. What do you guys think, I will be buying it tommorrow.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 804 is a good receiver and lots of power however it does not decode the newest audio formats (TruHD and DTS MA) and I dont think it is HDMI 1.3 only 1.1. Two very big must haves in my opinion. I think $250 is a little high can you talk it down a bit more.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

:T


tonyvdb said:


> The 804 is a good receiver and lots of power however it does not decode the newest audio formats (TruHD and DTS MA) and I dont think it is HDMI 1.3 only 1.1. Two very big must haves in my opinion. I think $250 is a little high can you talk it down a bit more.


So being this is three years old it will not work with whats out now? Also the post he had showed like it was a new one,http://cnj.craigslist.org/ele/1608849465.html
Tell me what you think here and how can I research a three year old model?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are very few if any receivers that are three or more years old that decode the uncompressed formats. This can be worked around if the bluray player you have has analog 7.1 outputs as the BluRay player can also decode them and send them to the receivers multi channel inputs.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

My Bluray player has HDMI outputs and still is in the box because I am not done building the room yet. So this unit I should not buy this due to the age and connectivity problems that I might have?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

HDMI 1.1 has its issues but Im not sure if it would be a deal breaker or not as I dont know what limitations it has. Does your Bluray player have 7.1 multichannel (analog) outputs?


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> HDMI 1.1 has its issues but Im not sure if it would be a deal breaker or not as I dont know what limitations it has. Does your Bluray player have 7.1 multichannel (analog) outputs?


It does have 7.1 anolog out puts as well as HDMI.
I also found the PDF of that model and currently reading it.:scratch:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You will be ok then with BluRay so all you really need to worry about is the HDMI 1.1 capabilities other than that its a solid receiver and is THX ultra certified.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> You will be ok then with BluRay so all you really need to worry about is the HDMI 1.1 capabilities other than that its a solid receiver and is THX ultra certified.


What are the concernse of the 1.1? Might I have a problem when connecting to my new TV?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I cant remember for sure but i think it had something to do with deep color support and some HDCP compatibility issues. Im searching for it now.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Here is some good information on the different HDMI versions.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

I think I am not going to buy it but it seems like a nice piece of equipment but its old already and I need more than just to inputs (HDMI). My computor is one and my Bluray is another and that doesnt include future hookups.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You could just buy an external HDMI switcher. Monoprice sells them for around $50 that has 4 ports and it remote controllable.
You could just run the HDMI cable directly to the display as your not going to use it for the audio anyhow.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> You could just buy an external HDMI switcher. Monoprice sells them for around $50 that has 4 ports and it remote controllable.
> You could just run the HDMI cable directly to the display as your not going to use it for the audio anyhow.


Not sure what you mean running the HDMI cable to the display because I am not using it for audio.
Also thanks for the knowledge and the great replies but it does not support deep color and I just bought a 52 aquos LED TV and this might be a problem.:huh:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No problem at all, You dont even need to run the HDMI cable from the BluRay player through the receiver as your not going to be taking the audio from the HDMI cable (your going to use the multi channel audio outputs on the BluRay player). Just run the HDMI straight to the Display.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> No problem at all, You dont even need to run the HDMI cable from the BluRay player through the receiver as your not going to be taking the audio from the HDMI cable (your going to use the multi channel audio outputs on the BluRay player). Just run the HDMI straight to the Display.


OK, so the HDMI from the Bluray straight to the TV and the anolog outputs to the anolog inputs on the reciever. Then the anolog outputs from the TV to the anolog inputs on the reciever for the sound. So basically just using the reciever for sound only and nothing more right?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dont bother with the analog from the TV back to the receiver, not necessary. If your using a cable box/PVR just use the HDMI for that with audio as its just passing Dolby digital and the receiver will have no issues with that.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

One last thing then its off to bed. Should I just buy the Onkyo TX-SR607 like I originally wanted?
Or is this a better deal?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think for the price the 804 may be worth it I just wish someone else would chime in here as i dont want this to be just my opinion.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Talk to you tommorrow and let you know the outcome. Thanks again.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds good :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
250 Dollars does sound like a nice deal on the TX-SR804. At least it is HDMI 1.1 which means it should accept the uncompressed PCM tracks that are sent when True HD and DTS HD are decoded in the BDP.
Just like when you use a pre Slim PS3 with an HDMI 1.3 AVR, your AVR will show PCM.

The biggest things lacking in the 804 are having only 2 HDMI inputs and the lack of Audyssey MultEQ or any other Room EQ. On the plus side, you do get THX Certification and Processing Modes. You will also be without a warranty.

If you could possible afford the 170 Dollar upcharge for the TX-SR706 B-Stock from Accessories4less, I would definitely do that. You would still get THX Processing, more HDMI Inputs, Audyssey MultEQ, HDMI 1.3, and a Warranty. Otherwise, the TX-SR804 should get the job done.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Well I decided not to buy it in case of any problems. The only thing that I liked about it was the THX certificate, other than that it was lacking what lesser models have today like more HDMI inputs and I really do want them for future upgrades. So I am still looking for somthing in the 500. dollar range.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Colors, I think the best value out there might be this:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ra2-130w-X-7ch-Hdmi-806-Receiver-Black/1.html

Ironically, it is the much newer version of the AVR you are considering. Regardless, it has multiple HDMI inputs, Audyssey MultEQ, THX Ultra 2 Plus Certification, and is available for 550 Dollars off.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

See it just goes to show waiting is sometimes better. Thanks for the heads up and for a couple bucks extra I can get more than what I was looking for. Now just need the extra dough.lol
Again thanks for streering me in the right direction if it were'nt for this site I would have bought it and maybe been dissapointed. What budget speakers you suggest and can I make a 7.1 do a 5.1 setup?


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

What I should have said is my Bluray is in 7.1 output so I should stay with that right?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As usual I alway value Jacks opinion and he is sending you in the right direction. there are only a few BluRay movies with full 7.1 audio mixes 5.1 is still the standard. If your room is small or your only using one row of seating 5.1 is more than enough.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> As usual I alway value Jacks opinion and he is sending you in the right direction. there are only a few BluRay movies with full 7.1 audio mixes 5.1 is still the standard. If your room is small or your only using one row of seating 5.1 is more than enough.


My room measures 12ft width and 14ft deep and also has other rooms off of it. One thing about the room is that I did make it sound vey dead as best I could.:sn:
So a good 5.1 will do me just fine since I had a good system when I was a kid but since then nothing due to wife and kids and the never ending stuff they need.lol


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

the colors said:


> So a good 5.1 will do me just fine since I had a good system when I was a kid but since then nothing due to wife and kids and the never ending stuff they need.lol


Family sure takes up alot of time thats for sure I should know I have 5 daughters aged 3-16 plus my wife. Im a bit outnumbered:dumbcrazy:


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Well I just bought a Onkyo TX-SR607 and it now has to sit in the box like my new Aquos tv. I am getting a lot of work done in the basement though,almost there I can feel it. Now I need to figure on speakers and have been looking at the Kipsch but just heard they were bought by Energy Hmmm. I need to find some speakers that I can hear before I buy the hunt continues. Still need sugestions, thanks for the replies everyone.:bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You actually have it backwards. Klipsch purchased Energy. If you have auditioned and like Klipsch's, why would you not get them?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> You actually have it backwards. Klipsch purchased Energy. If you have auditioned and like Klipsch's, why would you not get them?
> Cheers,
> JJ


Your right my bad, I do like the klipsch becaquse they are or seem really popular around here. I need to hear from others and what they have and of course on a budget.:gulp:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Klipsch's would be a smart choice in that they are really efficient thus will play loudly with not much amplifier power. With the TX-SR607 not being the most powerful AVR out there, Klipsch's would be a great choice for getting the best HT experience.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

I do like there Reference models they do sound great. Still looking and i am leaning towards the book shelf models.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Well after my budget took a hard hit for unexpected kids stuff:hissyfit: I broke down and bought the Klipsch HD Theatre 1000 5.1 system. I did get to hear it before I bought it and I must say it does sound dam good for the size and should be a good fit for my small room. My one question is I want to use the hieght option on my Onkyo TX-SR607 and the speakers only comes with 5 satelights. Can I buy two speakers simular to the ones I have now and use them up high or will it not work.:scratch:


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

yes
the height speakers aren't going to get a lot of bass, so the smallest relative of what your using is probably a good choice.


----------

